
Study Finds Working from Home Increases Team Productivity - ohjeez
http://quickbase.intuit.com/blog/2015/03/31/new-study-finds-telecommuting-increases-team-productivity/
======
yknotno
I enjoyed their 10 ways you're making your employees less productive
infographic. Managers must realize open offices today are distracting,
increase illnesses, etc. working from home at least once a week increases my
productivity by an extra day for sure. Pay me for 5 i give you 6. No brainer
and my gas appreciates it.

~~~
ohjeez
And yet my CMO just sent out a memo saying he thinks everyone is working from
home too often. #sigh

------
ccvannorman
Per other articles I've seen on HN, the biggest problem now is bosses think
"But you're just not in the office enough -- we need you to do office politics
and be friendly." It's easier to feel like you're running a successful company
if you show up at an office daily, perhaps?

